# Witch Hazel?



## Sweetlily321 (Jan 11, 2013)

What is it and were can you find it?

And can you use something else in its place?

Thank you got your time to read this little noobie question


----------



## Genny (Jan 11, 2013)

It's an astringent that comes from the leaves & bark of the witch hazel shrub.  
It can be found in just about any store.  It's usually by the alcohol & peroxide.  It's wonderful for relieving hemorrhoids 

As for whether or not you can use something in it's place, that depends on what you're making.


----------



## LovelyMalia (Jan 11, 2013)

with hazel is a cure-all for the skin. It cleans it, helps acne, itching, rashes, burns, cuts, bruises....anything that is wrong or bothering you with your skin can be cleaned, fixed, and disinfected with witch hazel. Its uses are endless. 

If you can't tell I'm a huge advocate for witch hazel! 

Nothing else can replace witch hazel's abundance of properties, but depending on what you need, there are chemicals out there to do anything witch hazel does.


----------



## Sammi_552 (Jan 11, 2013)

I got mine at WalMart.


----------



## Sweetlily321 (Jan 11, 2013)

Ty it's for bath fizzys. I'm trying out a new recipe.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Jan 11, 2013)

:? Can you add witch hazel to CP soap at trace?


----------



## Genny (Jan 11, 2013)

Sweetlily321 said:


> Ty it's for bath fizzys. I'm trying out a new recipe.



If it's for bath fizzies, then no, witch hazel works the best.  I tried to use alcohol once & oh good lord the nasty smell that lingered.  Apparently alcohol doesn't evaporated out of baking soda  LOL

Unless you're using oils, too.  If you're adding oils, too, then you don't need the witch hazel.


----------



## Genny (Jan 11, 2013)

SoapAddict415 said:


> :? Can you add witch hazel to CP soap at trace?



You might have some seizing because there is alcohol in witch hazel.  I've never tried it though, so I can't be sure.

You could always buy the witch hazel herb though.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jan 11, 2013)

Genny said:


> It's wonderful for relieving hemorrhoids


 
:grin:


----------



## Sweetlily321 (Jan 12, 2013)

went to stop n shop today and i found it 16fl for only $3.50!!!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 12, 2013)

LovelyMalia said:


> If you can't tell I'm a huge advocate for witch hazel!



Ok-I like to use it after I wash my face and I recently was cleaning out a closet and found an unopened bottle, but the expiration date was 10/2010.  Still smells like witch hazel...use it or lose it?


----------



## LovelyMalia (Jan 14, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> Ok-I like to use it after I wash my face and I recently was cleaning out a closet and found an unopened bottle, but the expiration date was 10/2010.  Still smells like witch hazel...use it or lose it?



mine is expired and I still use it (expired in 11 I think) and I haven't grown a second head yet!

My mother uses witch hazel everyday and when I asked her how you can tell its bad, she said it gets cloudy looking.


----------



## Lilahblossom (Jan 15, 2013)

I use witch hazel mixed with rose oil, lavender and ylang ylang in a trigger spray bottle for deodorant. Been using it for about a year. Sometimes have to reapply if I get very nervous. I was breaking out so bad from the waxy cheap stuff that I had to wear when I worked.


----------



## Scentapy (Jan 23, 2013)

SoapAddict415 said:


> :? Can you add witch hazel to CP soap at trace?


 
Yes. I made a face soap with witch hazel in it....added it at trace


----------



## sapone (Jan 28, 2013)

Genny said:


> You might have some seizing because there is alcohol in witch hazel.  I've never tried it though, so I can't be sure.
> 
> You could always buy the witch hazel herb though.



You would have to add the liquid witch hazel after the emulsion has cooled completely. Otherwise, the alcohol in the witch hazel will curdle the lotion.


----------



## Body_Basics (Jan 28, 2013)

I get it here locally for $4 for 16 oz


----------



## Genny (Jan 28, 2013)

sapone said:


> You would have to add the liquid witch hazel after the emulsion has cooled completely. Otherwise, the alcohol in the witch hazel will curdle the lotion.



Oh no, we were talking about soap


----------



## sapone (Jan 28, 2013)

Genny said:


> Oh no, we were talking about soap



Got it, thanks!


----------

